# قوانين انشاء مصنع اعلاف(الجوهري)



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (5 أبريل 2014)

قوانين انشاء مصنع اعلاف
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



شركه الجوهري للتنميه الصناعية والزراعيه تتفضل بتقديم بعض المعلومات
التي تخص مجال الميكنة الزراعية وصناعة الاعلاف رغبه منها في تقديم
كل ما هو جديد ومميز وايضا مساعدة كل من يرغب في معرفة معلومات تفصيلية
دقيقة وشاملة عن كل ما يخص هذا المجال وتكون ايضا محل ثقة من الجميع ويتم
الرجوع اليها في اي وقت دون ادني شك في صحه هذه المعلومات مع معرفه ان
معظم هذه المعلومات تم تجميعها من مراكز البحوث المصريه وايضا موقع وزاره
الزراعه والعديد من المواقع الاخري الهامه التي تنال ثقه الجميع
فنرجو ان تنال هذه المعلومات اعجاب كل من يتناول قراءته







تعليمات تنظيم صناعة الأعلاف والإتجار بها

صادرة بمقتضى الفقرتين (أ) و (د) من المادة (44) من قانون الزراعة المؤقت رقم (44) لسنة 2002 0

المادة (1) :-

تسمى هذه التعليمات (تعليمات تنظيم ومراقبة مصانع الأعلاف والإتجار بها لسنة 2003 ) ويعمل بها من تاريخ نشرها في الجريدة الرسمية 0
المادة (2) :-

مع مراعاة ما ورد في نص المادة (2) من قانون الزراعة رقم (44) لسنة 2002يكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية المعاني المخصصة لها الا إذا دلت القرينة على خلاف ذلك0

مركزات الأعلاف : اي مخلوط متجانس من مواد العلف الخام من أصل نباتي أو حيواني مضافاً إليه الفيتامينات والأحماض الأمينية من أصل صناعي والأملاح المعدنية والاضافات العلفيه والذي يستخدم في تجهيز الاعلاف كمصدر أساسي للبروتين على أن لا تقل نسبة البروتين الخام فيه عن 30% 0

العلف المركب الجاهز : أي مركب من المواد العلفية الخام ومركزات الأعلاف والإضافات العلفية بعد أن يتم خلطها أو تصنيعها بقصد تغذية الحيوانات والدواجن بها مباشرة0

مصانع الأعلاف : هي الأماكن المخصصة لإنتاج الأعلاف لغايات تجارية حسب الآتي

أ- مصنع مركزات الأعلاف : يعنى كل إنشاء مخصص لإنتاج مركزات الأعلاف لغايات تجارية وبقصد البيع .

ب-مصنع الأعلاف الجاهزة : يعني كل إنشاء مخصص لإنتاج الأعلاف المركبة الجاهزة لغايات تجارية وبقصد البيع
ج- مصنع الإضافات العلفية : أي مكان مخصص لإنتاج الإضافات العلفية لغايات تجارية
د- محلات بيع الأعلاف : هي المحلات المتخصصة بإستيراد أو بيع المواد العلفية المركبة الجاهزة و / أو مركزات الأعلاف و /أو الإضافات العلفية
المادة (3) :

أ- تشكل بقرار من الوزير لجنة مركزية في الوزارة تسمى لجنة علف الحيوان تختص بالنظر في المواضيع ذات العلاقة بموضوع تصنيع الأعلاف والتداول بها ورفع التوصيات المناسبة للوزير0

ب - تشكل بقرار من الوزير لجنة في الوزارة تسمى لجنة مراقبة مصانع الأعلاف بالإضافة إلى لجنة في كل مديرية زراعة محافظة تسمى لجنة ترخيص ومراقبة مصانع الأعلاف وأماكن بيعها وتداولها مؤلفة من ثلاثة أعضاء من موظفي المديرية المختصين على أن يكون أحد الأعضاء من مديرية الزراعة في اللواء0

المادة (4) :-

أ- لا يجوز إنشاء وتشغيل أي مصنع للأعلاف أو أي محل لبيع الأعلاف إلا بترخيص من الوزارة وفق الشروط والتعليمات المعتمدة فيها0

ب- يتم ترخيص وتجديد ترخيص مصانع الأعلاف ومحلات بيع الأعلاف من قبل الوزارات والهيئات الرسمية الأخرى ذات العلاقة بعد إتمام ترخيصها أو تجديد ترخيصها من قبل الوزارة0
المادة (5):-

أ- عند إقامة مصنع للأعلاف يجب أن تكون الأرض المقام عليها المصنع خارج حدود تنظيم أمانة عمان الكبرى والبلديات أو أن تكون الأرض منظمة تنظيماً صناعياً 0

ب- في حالة دخول أي مصنع للأعلاف حدود تنظيم أمانة عمان الكبرى والبلديات بحيث أصبح تنظيم الأرض المقام عليها المصنع تنظيماً غير صناعي يمهل هذا المصنع مهلة خمسة سنوات لنقله إلى مناطق يسمح فيها إنشاء مصانع للأعلاف 0

ج - تتولى أمانة عمان الكبرى والمجالس البلدية عملية نقل مصانع الأعلاف المنشأه في المناطق غير المسموح فيها بعد إنتهاء المهلة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة.

د- على الحاكم الإداري وبقرار من الوزير إغلاق مصانع الأعلاف المقامة في المناطق غير المسموح فيها إنشاء المصانع لغايات السلامة العامة ضمن المدة التي يحددها الوزير 0
المادة (6) :-

يجوز لأصحاب مزارع تربية الحيوانات والدواجن تصنيع الأعلاف الخاصة بمزارعهم داخل حدود المزرعة دون الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من الوزارة شريطة عدم بيع المواد العلفية الخام والأعلاف المركبة الجاهزة لمزارع أخرى.

المادة (7) :-

أ- عند إقامة مصنع للأعلاف بالقرب من مزارع لتربية الحيوان أو الدواجن أو المفرخات يجب أن يبعد المصنع مسافه لا تقل عن (200) متر عن أقرب إنشاء لتربية الحيوان أو الدواجن أو المفرخة وعلى أن يكون مفصولاً تماماً عنها ومحاطاً بجدار اسمنتي بإرتفاع مترين على الأقل وذو مدخل مستقل0



ب - يستثنى من بند المسافة الوارده في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة المصانع المقامة قبل نفاذ هذه التعليمات 0

المادة (8) :-

لا يجوز ترخيص أو تجديد ترخيص أي مصنع للأعلاف أو محل لبيع الأعلاف ما لم يكن مشرفاً عليه مهندسا زراعياً مختصاً بالإنتاج الحيواني أو التصنيع الزراعي أو الغذائي 0

المادة (9) :-

عند إقامة مصنع للأعلاف يجب أن تتوفر في البناء شروط السلامة العامة وسلامة العمال وذلك حسب التعليمات الصادرة عن الجهات المعنية 0

المادة (10) :-

أ- يجب أن يتوفر لدى الشركات أو المؤسسات أو الأشخاص الذين يقومون بإستيراد المواد العلفية الخام لغايات تجارية الأماكن المناسبة لتخزينها وبطاقة إستيعابية تتناسب وحجم الإرساليات المستوردة وعلى أن تكون هذه الأماكن على شكل صوامع معدنية أو اسمنتية للمواد العلفية السائبة وعلى أن تستوفي المستودعات المخصصة لحفظ المواد العلفية المكيسة الشروط التالية :-

1- أن تكون ضمن بناء جيد التهوية يمنع وصول أشعة الشمس المباشرة ومياه الأمطار إلى المواد العلفية المخزنة0

2- أن يكون بناء المستودعات ذو أرضية اسمنتية0

3- أن يتم ضغط المواد العلفية المكيسة فوق مصاطب خشبية ترتفع عن الأرضية الإسمنتية مسافة عشرة سنتيمترات على الأقل 0

ب- في مصانع الأعلاف يجب أن تتم عملية وزن المواد العلفية الخام ونقلها وجرشها وخلطها وإعادة تعبئتها بصورة آلية وبإستخدام الأجهزة المعتمدة لهذه لغاية 0

المادة (11) :-

أ- يحظر على مصانع الاعلاف استخدام ما يلي:-

1- المواد العلفية الخام غير الصالحة للإستهلاك الحيواني والتي سبق أن تعرضت للتلف لأسباب مختلفة0

2- مركزات الأعلاف أو الإضافات العلفية غير المسجلة أو التي سبق وأن تعرضت للتلف لأسباب مختلفة أو التي إنتهت فترة صلاحيتها0

ب- يحظر بيع الأعلاف المركبة الجاهزة ومركزات الأعلاف والإضافات العلفية التي سبق وأن تعرضت للتلف لأسباب مختلفة أو التي إنتهت مدة صلاحيتها أو المخالفة للشروط القياسية الخاصة بها وشروط تسجيلها0

المادة (12) :-

عند تعبئة أو إستيراد العلف المصنع والإضافات العلفية يجب التقيد بالشروط التالية :

أ- استعمال أكياس جديدة ونظيفة.

ب- أن تكون الأكياس محكمة الإغلاق بواسطة آلة الخياطة من جميع الأطراف أو بواسطة مادة لاصقة بالنسبة للأكياس الورقية أو البلاستيكية

ج- أن يثبت على كل كيس بطاقة بيان تتضمن اسم الشركة الصانعة وعنوانها ونوع العلف وتاريخ تصنيعه ومدة صلاحيته ومكوناته والتحليل التقريبي له والوزن الصافي ونسبة الإستخدام وعلى أن تكون هذه البيانات مدونة باللغة العربية أو الإنجليزية 0

د- أن يطبع على الأكياس اسم الشركة الصانعة وعنوانها والعلامة التجارية لها أن وجدت 0

ه-لا يجوز بيع الأعلاف المصنعة بالطريقة السائبة دون أن تكون كل كمية مباعة مرفقه بشهادة تبين البيانات المذكورة في الفقرة (ج) من هذه المادة 0

المادة (13) :-

تنطبق الشروط الواردة في المادة (12) من هذه التعليمات على مواد العلف الخام من أصل حيواني والعلف المركب الجاهز ومركزات
الأعلاف والإضافات العلفية المستوردة والمنتجة محلياً0

المادة (14):-

يجب على أصحاب مصانع الأعلاف وأماكن تداولها وتخزينها الإحتفاظ بسجلات الإنتاج والبيع وعليهم تسهيل عملية التفتيش من قبل موظفي الوزارة المفوضين0

المادة (15) :-

أ- عند الحصول على تصريح إنشاء مصنع للأعلاف أو زيادة الطاقة الإنتاجية له يجب البدء في إقامة المنشآت خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ستة اشهر من تاريخ الحصول على التصريح على أن تكتمل أعمال الإنشاءات خلال سنة ونصف من تاريخ الحصول على التصريح وبغير ذلك يعتبر التصريح لاغياً0

ب- تمنح الرخصة بعد إستكمال الإنشاءات المستوفية للشروط المطلوبة 0

المادة (16) :-

أ- تسري مدة الترخيص لمدة سنة كاملة تنتهي بنهاية شهر كانون أول من كل عام

ب- يتعين على كل صاحب مصنع أعلاف أو محل لبيع الأعلاف والإتجار بها طلب تجديد ترخيص مصنعه أو محلة خطياً إلى مديرية الزراعة التابع لها وذلك خلال مدة أقصاها نهاية شهر آذار من كل عام 0

ج- تصدر مديريات الزراعة في المحافظات تجديد الترخيص السنوي حسب النموذج المخصص لهذه الغاية0

د- يحفظ نموذج تجديد ترخيص مصنع الأعلاف أو محل الإتجار بها في مكان بارز للإطلاع عليه عند الحاجة0

المادة (17) :-

أ- يسمح بإدخال مواد العلف الخام والإضافات العلفية إلى المملكة مقابل تعهد جمركي بعدم التصرف بها والإحتفاظ بها في
مستودعات المستورد الخاصة لحين ظهور نتائج الفحوص المخبرية المقررة التي تثبت صلاحيتها للاستهلاك الحيواني
وبعد التخليص عليها جمركياً0

ب- لا يسمح بإدخال مواد العلف المصنعة وبدائل الحليب المستخدمة لتغذية صغار الحيوانات ويجب الإبقاء عليها في المراكز
الجمركية لحين إتمام الفحوص المخبرية التي تثبت صلاحيتها للإستهلاك الحيواني وإتمام التخليص عليها جمركياً 0

ج- في حالة ثبوت عدم صلاحيه المواد العلفية المستوردة أو المنتجة محلياً للإستهلاك الحيواني وذلك لإحتوائها على مواد
ضارة لصحة الحيوان أو الإنسان تطبق عليها العقوبات الواردة في البند رقم (5) من الفقرة (و) من المادة (44) والمادة
(62) من قانون الزراعة رقم (44) لسنة 2002 0

د- في حالة مخالفة أي كمية من المواد العلفية الخام أو المصنعة أو الإضافات العلفية للمواصفة القياسية الأردنية أو القواعد
المعتمدة عند تسجيلها للوزير إتخاذ الإجراءات التي يراها مناسبة حيال الموضوع بما في ذلك تغيير بطاقة البيان الخاصة
بالكمية مع دفع الغرامة المنصوص عليها في البند رقم (5) من الفقرة (و) من المادة (44) من قانون الزراعة رقم (44)
لسنة 2002 0

ه - يتحمل المستورد نفقات إجراء الفحوص المخبرية المطلوبة

المادة (18) :-
مراقبة مصانع الأعلاف المحلية ومستودعاتها :-

أ- تكلف اللجان الواردة في الفقرة (أ) من المادة رقم (3) من هذه التعليمات بأخذ عينات دورية من المواد العلفية الخام والأعلاف
المصنعة والإضافات العلفية المنتجة في مصانع الأعلاف في مناطقهم وتحويلها إلى المختبرات المعتمدة من قبل الوزارة للعمل على
تحليلها والتأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفة القياسية الأردنية والقواعد الفنية الخاصة بها والمواصفات المعلن عنها عند تسجيلها 0

ب- يتم إجراء الفحوص المخبرية الواردة في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة على نفقة الوزارة

ج- في حال شكوى صاحب مزرعة حيوانات أو دواجن على نوعية الأعلاف المركبة الجاهزة أو المواد العلفية الخام أو مركزات
الأعلاف أو الإضافات العلفية تقوم لجنة مراقبة مصانع الأعلاف في مديرية الزراعة بأخذ عينات من هذه المادة من المزرعة
وبحضور مندوب عن البائع وصاحب المزرعة ويتم تحويلها إلى المختبرات المعتمدة من قبل الوزارة ويتحمل المستدعي نفقات
إجراء الفحوص المخبرية وأية فحوص إستكمالية تراها اللجنة مناسبة0

المادة (19):-

كل من أنتج أو اتجر بمواد علف خام من أصل حيواني أو بأعلاف مصنعة أو بإضافات علفية دون ترخيص يعاقب بالعقوبات
المنصوص عليها في البند رقم (3) من الفقرة (و) من المادة (44) من قانون الزراعة رقم (44) لسنة 2002

المادة (20) :-

يلغى قرار تنظيم صناعة الأعلاف والإتجار بها رقم (6) لسنة 1990 كما تلغى نصوص وأحكام أية قرارات أو تعليمات
تتعارض مع أحكام هذه التعليمات0

.

الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي: 
www.elgohary-eg.com
او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي:
[email protected]
او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي: 
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية


----------

